# New Table ????



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Router Table Package with Porter Cable 690LR Router! SAVE $200 (if Purchased Separately)
Router Table Package with Porter Cable 690LR Router! SAVE $200 (if Purchased Separately)
Anyone ever try or have any info on this it is table with aluminum http://links.rockler.com/ct/5947366:8779125660:m:1:219964697:9E8CB2DD5ABFB04E4102A63E444BBA6Dinsert http://links.rockler.com/ct/5947366:8779125660:m:1:219964697:9E8CB2DD5ABFB04E4102A63E444BBA6D


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

First time I HAVE EVER DID THIS paste and stick thing for the computor , I guess ya can slowly teaqch a old dog somethin new


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Great deal and great job warren!


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

papawd said:


> First time I HAVE EVER DID THIS paste and stick thing for the computor , I guess ya can slowly teaqch a old dog somethin new


Warren,

Cut & paste beats the heck out of typing it out... especially if you're a a hunt and pecker like me. ":^)

Mike


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I got 1 response saying it looks like a good deal thinking of pulling the trigger on this in the morning, just looking for a anyone who may have used or seen this.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Any other comments on this


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Warren, doesn't look like a bad deal at all. Turnkey operation for $300. There are a few things about the fence I would likely change right off the bat. That's just me though. I rarely get anything like that where I don't start reworking it right away. :wacko:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd sure the heck buy it if I didn't already have one. Seems pretty cheap. And you can always fix'er up and customize it to your liking. Like build a cabinet around that base!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

That is a idea I was thinking where to put the switch and outlet and a shelf for bits and also a shelf with a dust type chute... Of course I may be selling my other table any body in Louisiana want a good deal???


----------

